# Problema en un contador. (Logic Works)



## Zaisen (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola!
E estado creando un circuito en el Logic Works 5, para ( si funcionaba ) hacerlo en mi casa.

Aqui les dejo el circuito (.cct ) para que lo podais abrir con el logic, ademas os dejo una imagen, para los que no tienen el logic, lo que necesito es saber, por que los displais no me hacen nada :S ... ci compruebo las señales, me salen bien, pero me extraña que los displays no se iluminen contando de 0-59.

Necesito ayudita, no caigo en mis fallos :S


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola Zaisen

Es probable que el tipo de Display que estás utilizando no sea el adecuado.
Para el decodificador 7448 se utiliza el de cátodo común. El común se conecta a GND.
Para el decodificador 7447 se utiliza el de ánodo común. El común se conecta a Vcc.
También puede ser que no estés polarizando bien los Displays.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Zaisen (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola Mr.Carlos:

Pues si te digo la verdad nose como mirar si son de catodo o anodo comun, si los busco en el Logic Works, solo pone " 7 Segments " y " 7 segments inv." 

Y la polarizacion, eso si que no lo entiendo, en el logic, si no me confundo, no te pone patillaje para poner VCC o tierra, creo que directaemnte se "conecta" solo, sin tener que poner ninguna fuente de alimentacion ( menos en el 192, como lo muestro en la imagen  )

Gracias, alguna ayudita mas  ??


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 20, 2011)

Debes usar el que dice "7segments" se entiende que es directo y se activaria con "1" logico cada segmento, pero viendo la hoja de datos al parecer la salida no es totem pole y coloca el "1" a travez de una resistencia de 2.2K (interna) y la corriente maxima seria 6.2mA por lo que veo grave que funcione con display normales , se necesitarian display de baja corriente o colocar inversores y usar displas inversos (Anodo Comun), chauuuuuuuuu

Se me olvidaba que SIMULAS  cualquier cosa se puede esperar, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Zaisen (Feb 20, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Debes usar el que dice "7segments" se entiende que es directo y se activaria con "1" logico cada segmento, pero viendo la hoja de datos al parecer la salida no es totem pole y coloca el "1" a travez de una resistencia de 2.2K (interna) y la corriente maxima seria 6.2mA por lo que veo grave que funcione con display normales , se necesitarian display de baja corriente o colocar inversores y usar displas inversos (Anodo Comun), chauuuuuuuuu
> 
> Se me olvidaba que SIMULAS  cualquier cosa se puede esperar, chauuuuuuuuu



creo que me e perdido...


----------



## clocko (Feb 20, 2011)

no te pierdas zaisen solo quita los displays y pon primero el que dice 7 Segments " y si no te funciona quitalo de nuevo y pon el que dice " 7 segments inv." no te des por vencido asi de facil


----------



## Zaisen (Feb 20, 2011)

clocko dijo:


> no te pierdas zaisen solo quita los displays y pon primero el que dice 7 Segments " y si no te funciona quitalo de nuevo y pon el que dice " 7 segments inv." no te des por vencido asi de facil



Ya lo hice, pero nada de nada... :S nose por que no hace nada...


----------



## Joya2791 (Feb 20, 2011)

Holaaa chicoss...estoy haciendo un contador de 1 a 12 pero cuando lo simulo este cuenta muy rapido!! soy nueva en esto y no se q significa el componente q esta a la izquierda de los contadores 74LS192 ...si pueden ayudarme les agradeceria..ahi les dejo la imagen


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola Joya2791

no se ve la imagen

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Joya2791 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aqui esta....y gracias por responder...estoy preocupada por esto...


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola joya2791

El componente que está a la izquierda de los contadores es un generador de pulsos. puede ser un 555

si estás simulando tu circuito en CircuitMaker verás a tu izquierda una banda donde aparece los ajustes para ese Generador de pulsos. reduce el número en la ventanita de seleccion.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Joya2791 (Feb 20, 2011)

Listo la velocidad estaba en 30, la reduje a 5 y cuenta excelente...ahora..eso q dices q generador de pulsos ya lo tengo montado en el proto como un 555..lo q no se es si tambien debo montar en el proto las otras compuertas...la NAND y la otra compuerta...una chica tenia el numero q indicaba cada compuerta para la 74192 y 7448 pero cerre la pagina..podrias indicarme donde puedo buscar el numero de cada compuerta...xq en circuit maker muestra q si cpu, cpd, pl y no se q pines son....graciasss mil veces y disculpa la molestia!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2011)

*Hola* *Joya2791*

El generador de pulsos de CircuitMaker así aparece. Tú puedes, en el ProtoBoard, utilizar un 555.

También debes montar las otras compuertas que aparecen en el dibujo que adjuntaste.

Los números de Pin están en el dibujo que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #10


En CircuitMaker para ver las características de un componente solo coloca el cursor del Mouse y presiona el botón secundario de este, aparecerá un menú de opciones:
-Device Properties- Si seleccionas esta opción verás el Número de identificación del componente y otras características.
-Device Display Data- esta opción es para seleccionar que cosas se verán del componente seleccionado.

*Hola Zaisen*


Finalmente conseguí he instalé el Simulador LógicWorks 5.
Tu circuito tiene varias cosas por mejorar:

1- Las entradas A, B, C, D de ambos 74192 deben conectarse a tierra(Ground).
2- Las entradas CLR(14) de ambos contadores deben conectarse a tierra(Ground). Yo le agregué un conmutador Lógico para borrar los contadores, se borran cuando el conmutador está en 1.
3- Entre un contador y otro, contando ascendentemente, se debe conectar CAR(12) a CPU(5) Tú tienes BOR(13) a CPU(5).
4- amplifica, por medio de la LUPA, el circuito en las resistencias del Display de decenas, verás que hay unos “Alambres” desconectados.
5- Las entradas: BI/RBO(4), RBI(5), LT(3) de los decodificadores 7448 deben conectarse a 5V para que no sean ciertas.

El simulador LogicWorks parece un buen simulador pero tiene sus Bemoles como todos.
Espero esta info. sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Zaisen (Feb 21, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> *Hola*
> *Hola Zaisen*
> 
> 
> ...



Eres un crack! muchisimas gracias colega  ahora me lo quiero complicar mas,  Supongamos que le pongo un boton, para pararlo cuando yo quiera, y hacer que cuente desde 25-0 ( una vez pulsado ese boton, o botones ) , es decir, que haga una cuenta descendente, cuando yo se lo ordene, desde cualquier numero que ponga en los displais.

Para el descendente, solo tendria que cambiar las entradas de subida por las de bajada, y cambiar desde el 192, hasta el 48, los cables de la NAND NO?? lo e intentado pero solo baja desde el 99 hasta el 70 y de hay regreso al 99 ... lo que quiero es que valla desde el 25-0 y lo haga de nuevo. 


Un saludo MrCarlos , te mereces que te invite a una cervecita


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola Zaisen

Para que el 74192 cuente descendentemente hay que aplicar los pulsos en CDN(4) del contador de unidades, luego, su salida BOR(13) se conecta a la entrada CDN(4) del contador de las decenas.
Si todas las demás condiciones de los contadores están para que cuente, estos empezarán a contar descendentemente.

Si queremos que inicie a contar en forma descendente en un determinado número, ese numero se programa por las entradas *A*(15), *B*(1), *C*(10), *D*(9). Teniendo en cuenta que:
A Vale 1.
B Vale 2.
C Vale 4.
D Vale 8.
Así que si quieres que inicie en 25 debes programar así:
Contador de decenas:
A = 0
B = 1 = *20* Porque son las decenas.
C = 0
D = 0
Contador de Unidades:
A = 1 = *1* porque son las unidades.
B = 0
C = 1 = *4* porque son las unidades.
D = 0
Sumando los valores ciertos, Unos, obtenemos el número a que se programarán los contadores al aplicarles una transición Negativa, de 1 a 0 en sus entradas LOAD(11). *20* + *4* + *1* = *25*.

Así que después de lo anterior, las Q’s de los contadores tendrán el número *25*.
Los contadores irán contando así:
25, 24, 23, 22, 21, 20, 19, 18, 17, 16, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 09, 08, 07, 06, 06, 04, 03, 02, 01, 00.
En este preciso instante hay que programar, los contadores, a *25* lo cual se puede hacer detectando cuando todas las Q’s sean *0* Lógico.
Puesto que las entradas de control LOAD(11) de los contadores son ciertas cuando son bajas (*0*) necesitamos una compuerta que nos de un *0* cuando todas sus entradas sean cero.

Que compuerta nos da un *0* en su salida cuando todas sus entradas son *0’s* ?.....
Pues la compuerta OR. Pero requerimos de una compuerta OR de 8 entradas para poder detectar todas las Q’s de los contadores (4 de las decenas, 4 de las unidades). Si en tu LogicWorks 5 hay esa compuerta, perfecto, pero si no, de seguro hay compuertas OR de 4 entradas y de 2 entradas las cuales se pueden utilizar para el propósito que andamos persiguiendo.

Puedes programar las entradas *A*, *B*, *C*, *D* por medio de un tecladito que trae tu LogicWorks 5, este se llama: Hex Keyboard. Requerirás de 2 de estas unidades, uno para las decenas otro para las unidades.

Te recomiendo que agregues un conmutador lógico para “Borrar” los contadores. Este conmutador lo conectas a las entradas CLR(14). Cuando lo pongas en 1 los contadores se restablecerán a 0.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Zaisen (Mar 4, 2011)

MrCarlos muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda de verdad! 

Siento no haberte podido responder antes, pero justo empece los examenes finales y no tenia tiempo ni para dormir 

Muchas gracias, mañana por la mañana me pongo en marcha para hacer este circuito, si tengo mas dudas, te las EDITARE  

Muchas gracia sde nuevo, eres todo un maestro!


----------



## Zaisen (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola de nuevo! tengo un problema e estado mirando por internet la forma de conectar el 555 para que me de lo mas cercano a 1Hz, ( inplementandolo en el 1º circuito ) el problema es que por mas que preparo esquemas y los pongo en marcha no me funcionan... me podeis indicar un esquema de como poner el 555 par que de lo mas cercano a 1 Hz ??


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola Zaisen

En qué preparas y pruebas el 555 ?.
Dices: el problema es que por mas que preparo esquemas y los pongo en marcha no me funcionan

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Zaisen (Mar 20, 2011)

Es decir, dibujo los posibles esquemas que yo creo que son posibles para que me den 1Hz, luego los monto en la board, y a la hora de la verdad... no funciona XDD e estado buscando info sobre el 555 y realmente.. por el momento es el chip que mas me esta liando XDD  jajajajaj 

Si podeis ayudar, lo que sea sera bien recibido


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola Zaisen

El decir: “no funciona” es una respuesta muy ambigua.
No da el 1 Hz. Que requieres ?.
No genera ningún pulso en su Pin 3 ?.
La amplitud del pulso no es la adecuada ?.
Etc.
Qué es lo que manifiesta el 555, cómo sabes o determinas que no funciona, con qué verificas para determinar que no funciona ?.

Arma con mucho cuidado, en tu board, el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta. Espero este genere 1Hz, lo puedes ajustar por medio del potenciómetro que tiene.
Puedes polarizar el circuito con 5Vdc. Hasta 12Vdc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Zaisen (Mar 22, 2011)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos me sirvio el esquema ( debo decir que al principio me lio un poco  )

Pero ahora tengo un problema... una vez montado el 1º circuito ( contador ascendente 0-59 ) montado con el pulso de 1 HZ... se me quedan los displais en 00 ... nose que puede pasar, e trasteado a coger el cable del 555 que lleva el Hercio ( patilla nº 3 ) y a ir poniendolo en cada patilla del 192 contador de las unidades de segundo, en alguna patilla sale 12 ( parpadeando ) o el 4 ( parpadeando ) ... etc.. 

Pero si lo conecto todo como en el esquema que me enseñaste no me funciona se me queda todo a 00 creo que es por las entradas 14 de los 192, ( CLR ) que los devo tener mal conectados.. el simbolito que tu usas, ( eso que parece un interruptor convencionar con el "1" y el "0" ) como se llama ? como lo puedo pedir en una tienda de electronica? e probado a meterle un interruptor, a juntar los cables como si nada... pero nada de nada... 

:S ayudaaa llevo 2 dias en esta situacion sin hacer otras cosas rompiendome la cabeza... seguro que por una tonteria ..


----------



## clocko (Mar 22, 2011)

Zaisen dijo:


> el simbolito que tu usas, ( eso que parece un interruptor convencionar con el "1" y el "0" ) como se llama ? como lo puedo pedir en una tienda de electronica?



ese simbolito es un interruptor logico usado en circuitmaker al simular tus proyectos te varia la posicion de 0 logico a 1 logico, pero en la realidad no hay nada asi, ni lo encontraras en una tienda de electronica, aunque podrias utilizar un interruptor convencional para lograr ese proposito para ello ten en cuenta lo siguiente un 1 logico es como conectar tu circuito a +5vcd y un cero logico es como conectar el circuito a tierra.

otra cosa mas en los circuitos ttl el no conectar una entrada a ningun lado es como insertarle un 1 logico, por lo tanto si el circuito que ves necesita un cero en clr para funcionar y tu no le estas conectando nada le estas insertando un 1 y puede ser la razon por la que siempre te aparezca en cero todo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola Zaisen

El 1° circuito a que te refieres es el que viene en mi masaje #15?
Si ese es al que te refieres debes conectar la salida de 1Hz PIN 3 Al PIN 4 del primer 74LS192.
Las entradas MR PIN 14 Deben estar a Gnd. Para que los contadores cuenten.
El interruptor a que te refieres es un conmutador con el cual puedes conectar los MR(14) a Gnd. o al Vcc.
Para que cuenten esta MR, en tu caso CLR deben estar a GND.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Zaisen (Mar 28, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias MrCarlos ( vote for president !  )

E terminado el proyecto, en poco le haré  un video y lo subire  me quedo "bonito" XDDD


----------



## guaruzo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola Amigos: Alguien podría ayudarme diciéndome por qué razón este contador 0-10 cuando llega al nueve el siguiente número que pone es el 4 en vez de resetearse a 0 como lo indica la compuerta NAND ?
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola guaruzo

Ese es otro punto por mejorar del Software LiveWire.
Teóricamente debería restablecer a 0 cuando llegue a 10 pero no lo hace porque esta es otra falla que tiene ese simulador.

Prueba con otro simulador y descubrirás que si restablece el contador a 0 cuando llega a 10.

Nota otra cosa, no es la causa del problema, tienes una mezcla de circuitos TTL con CMOS; la compuerta NAND, del circuito es de la familia CMOS mientras todos los demás circuitos son de la familia TTL.
Con el LiveWire estas mezclas normalmente no funcionan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## guaruzo (Mar 31, 2011)

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos por tu respuesta, ya voy a dejar de quebrarme la cabeza..je je. Puedes recomendarme un simulador ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola guaruzo

Hay varios:
CircuitMaker.
LogicWorks
Multisim
Isis de Proteus

El que utilizo frecuentemente y me da buenos resultados en Digitales es el CircuitMaker.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

